
A Relentless Widening of Disparity in Wealth - wittyphrasehere
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/12/business/economy/a-relentless-rise-in-unequal-wealth.html?_r=1
======
AlexanderDhoore
We're all trapped in this prison of money. Reality is more absurd than
anything we could think of. People forget they are fundamentally free. The
prison is a mental construct. Even the rich are trapped.

~~~
happyscrappy
I mean there's something a tiny bit arrogant about people going around feeling
sorry for other people they consider less fortunate. Are the more fortunate
really so terrific? Do you want some much richer guy going around saying poor
Tom Townsend, doesn't even have a winter coat, I can't go to anymore parties

~~~
clarkm
Nick: "It’s a small thing, but symbolically important. Our parents’ generation
was never interested in keeping up standards, they wanted to be happy. But of
course, the last way to be happy is to make it your objective in life."

Tom: "I wonder if our generation is any better than our parents."

Nick: "Oh, it’s far worse. Our generation’s probably the worst since… the
Protestant Reformation, it’s barbaric. But a barbarism even worse than the
old-fashioned, straightforward kind. Now barbarism is cloaked with all sorts
of self-righteousness and moral superiority."

------
rjzzleep
at this point i think it's worth reposting the citigroup memos from 2005. in
which they were basically saying what the 1% has accomplished and what they
want to improve.

[http://cryptome.org/0005/rich-pander.pdf](http://cryptome.org/0005/rich-
pander.pdf)

i think there was an update on that paper

~~~
knowaveragejoe
From reading the first few pages I'm pretty sure it's not "what the 1% has
accomplished and what they want to improve". They are describing existing and
emerging "plutonomies" and conclude with the formation of a basket of equities
of luxury companies.

------
georgeecollins
Wouldn't it be amazing if Karl Marx's theory that wealth will always
concentrate into fewer hands was actually true, just interupted by WWI-WWII
era? Marxism is discredited now, it would be funny if that part of his
thinking turned out to be true.

------
jgalt212
0% interest rates and the carried interest tax loophole bear the brunt of the
blame for this situation.

------
chadwickthebold
Paywall'd

~~~
dtech
To cross the paywall google the title
([http://google.com/search?q=A+Relentless+Widening+of+Disparit...](http://google.com/search?q=A+Relentless+Widening+of+Disparity+in+Wealth))

Its amazing that Google doesn't nuke sites that do this into oblivion.

~~~
misiti3780
i was under the impression they nuke it for crawling purposes

~~~
dtech
Apparently not, nytimes still has pagerank 9 (out of 10)

